# FR: environ - place de l'adverbe



## Charlie51

Is it possible to say, "à 500 mètres environ de la gare" and "à environ 500 mètres de la gare" or is only one of them correct?

Merci à l'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Pirwet

first option is a bit awkward, the second option is better.


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, Pirwet!

The first option is the answer given in a text book. It's obviously not always correct!


----------



## Maître Capello

No, both phrases _are_ correct. However the second one happens to be more common.


----------



## sylevie

Les deux phrases sont correctes.


----------



## nineth

If I wanted to say, "You'll receive them in about a week", which among these would be correct and the most natural usage?

Vous les recevrez dans une semaine environ.
Vous les recevrez environ dans une semaine.
Vous les recevrez dans environ une semaine.

Thanks.


----------



## Yendred

> Vous les recevrez environ dans une semaine.

This one sounds odd and I've never heard. Altough you can hear "Vous attendrez environ une semaine pour les recevoir".

> Vous les recevrez dans une semaine environ.
> Vous les recevrez dans environ une semaine.

These ones are both natural and correct, although the second one sounds a bit more colloquial for me.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

To me, three of them are perfectly correct with the same meaning.


----------



## Bachatamor

Est-ce que la phrase "la réunion commence environ à 5 heures" serait incorrecte et non acceptée en français?
Merci d'avance pour les réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce ne serait pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais on dira plus naturellement :

_La réunion commence à *environ* 5 heures._
_La réunion commence à 5 heures *environ*._


----------



## new2frenc

Bonjour,

[…]

"Le livre revient sur les circonstances historiques qui ont amené plus de 25.000 mots français à traverser la Manche pour envahir la langue anglaise au cours d'une période longue de *900 ans environ* (de 1066 à l'après Seconde guerre mondiale)." - un extrait du résumé de l'éditeur du livre "L'incroyable Histoire des mots français en anglais" par Anthony Lacoudre.

Quelle est la traduction correcte de la dernière partie de la phrase ?

Est-ce "au cours d'une période longue de *900 ans environ*” ?
Ou est-ce "au cours d'une période longue *d'environ 900 ans*” ?

On m'a appris que les adjectifs du temps sont toujours placés avant le nom qu'ils décrivent. L'éditeur ne suit-il donc pas les règles de grammaire ?

J'apprécie vraiment toute clarification à ce sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux places de l'adverbe sont possibles. La différence est essentiellement une question de style. Cela dit, je trouve personnellement l'antéposition plus naturelle.



new2frenc said:


> On m'a appris que les adjectifs du temps sont toujours placés avant le nom qu'ils décrivent.


J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas correct.


----------



## new2frenc

Merci, *Maître Capello  *d'avoir clarifié le placement des adverbes de temps, c'est-à-dire qu'il est flexible!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Environ_ est un adverbe, mais ce n'est pas un adverbe de temps ; c'est un adverbe d'approximation qui peut modifier n'importe quel type de mesure.


----------

